# what would u get?



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

How much is shipping?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Snowjoe said:


> How much is shipping?


more than the file. i could buy one for $15 in a shop, but prefer to use that $9 towards something else :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Hm...well I use orange (yellow I spose) oakley wisdom lenses at night and they work just fine.  I haven't used the camelback system snowboarding but they are SUPER nice to have when hiking and the like so I would suppose they would be nice for snowboarding too... I would go with the camelback personally.


----------

